# Looking for a face mask!



## laguayaca (Apr 1, 2008)

I have oily skin, big pores only on nose, breakout prone skin. I am currently trying the StIves Clay Firming Cream is it bad to use daily?

How often are you suppose to use a mask?
What masks do you rave about?

I am new to this and I am trying to perfect my skin regimen, Thanks!


----------



## Kuuipo (Apr 1, 2008)

I love masks! It makes me feel like I am at Spa night. I like the peel offs for exfoliation (Freeman's, about 4 bucks, a steal!).  I make a mask of crushed aspirin and egg white for acne and inflammation (hammer, plastic baggie or crucible) and I like mud masks. Most of the clay masks I loved like Olay's Blue Clay and Aveeno have been discontinued. I love the NARS Mud mask! St Ives was too thin and runny for me.... Queen Helene's Mint Julip is inexpensive and a bit irritating but it sucks out the oil nicely.Neutrogena has an Acne mask with salcylic acid-don't leave it on longer than 10 minutes...but you can dab it on a pimple overnight and its gone in the a.m.. DDF makes a nice Sulfur Mask that is mild and does not smell like rotten eggs. Alba makes a clear gel exfoliating mask-Papaya Enzyme Mask-it is only left on 10 minutes, its a great exfoliator. There were a lot of good sea mud and seaweed masks a few years ago that were discontinued, I donn't know why....the ones on the market now are so hit or miss, 
Now the St Ives Firming Clay mask is very gentle. It does not have a lot of active ingrediants so if you used that particular brand, it would not overdry you. If you used one with salcylic acid everyday, it might cause some inflammation. (There are no ingrediants in the St Ives Mask that will firm skin, however....)


----------



## Babylard (Apr 1, 2008)

i love masques too.  i have oily skin with some dry patches, blackheads, acne-prone with small blemishes

i use queen helen mint julep masque 2 times a week to keep the acne at bay.. its very cooling and helps calm down any angry skin symptons i may get from time to time.. if my skin is really bad.. i will do a homemade aspirin+honey masque as well.. i love the queen helen masque!

i am also using a peel off masque (another queen helen one) 1-2 times a week and i am currently using meaningful beauty skincare and use their masque about 2 times a week.  i try not to use a masque everyday.  it may be too harsh on the skin.  i leave at least 1-2 days between masques.  this may differ for every person.  my skin isnt super sensitive.

i have the proactive one that i do spot treatments overnight for big zits that i might get, but its too drying to use all over the face


----------



## athena123 (Apr 1, 2008)

I have oily t zone/combo skin with large pores. I am a mask junkie. I do mud mask once a week and pumpkin enzyme mask twice a week. The combination  of gentle exfoliation and mud packs really helps to keep my skin clear. 

I get my pumpkin enzyme peel from www.psfskincare.com. This 2.3 oz. jar lasts forever; contains 8% glycolic acid and smells like pumpkin. 

I also use their mud mask as a spot treatment but at $10 for 1 oz. jar, it's not practical to use this as an all over mask when you're on a budget so I mix up my own mask with French Green Clay, seamollient, black willowbark extract and a few other essential oils.


----------



## Honey B. Fly (Apr 2, 2008)

*quuen helene's mint julepe is the best. its about 4$ for 8oz and i love it so much. i use it once a week. it keeps my skin clear and it drys up oil/pimples so good.*


----------



## Temptasia (Apr 2, 2008)

1. Aspirin mask
Great for inflammation, pimples, exfoliation and baby smooth skin.
I use this for prevention and remedy for troubled skin. (2-3x a week)

2. Origin's Clear Improvement Active Charcoal mask. 
Activated Charcoal acts like a magnet to draw out deep-dwelling pore-cloggers, White China Clay absorbs environmental toxins, Lecithin dissolves impurities. This definitely brightens your complexion and tone. (1-2x a week)


----------



## Brittni (Apr 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Temptasia* 

 
_1. Aspirin mask
Great for inflammation, pimples, exfoliation and baby smooth skin.
I use this for prevention and remedy for troubled skin. (2-3x a week)

2. Origin's Clear Improvement Active Charcoal mask. 
Activated Charcoal acts like a magnet to draw out deep-dwelling pore-cloggers, White China Clay absorbs environmental toxins, Lecithin dissolves impurities. This definitely brightens your completion and tone. (1-2x a week)




_

 
Recipe for your aspirin mask? please!


----------



## Temptasia (Apr 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Brittni* 

 
_Recipe for your aspirin mask? please!_

 
I wet 4-5 pills and let it dissolve in my palm. Then mix it with my gel cleanser Spectrojel (you can use Cetaphil). I use about 1.5 pumps just to make a paste. Some people use honey or aloe vera. I prefer to keep it simple.


----------



## xiahe (Apr 7, 2008)

I LOOOOOOOVE Queen Helene's Mint Julep Mask!  it's like $4.99 @ CVS and you get a lot and it smells nice and does a great job with dealing with my acne.  I use it 1-2x/week.


----------



## Paramnesia (Apr 7, 2008)

That origins mask sounds amazing, I'll have to try it. my pores are feeling horrible right now, I ran out of my exfoliator and just have been too lazy to go into the city to get a new one.


----------



## Theresa (Apr 7, 2008)

This home-made mask is really useful for pimples and inflammation of the skin.
I vividly remember my grandma (who happened to have flawless crystal clear skin btw, do this all the time!)
Pound uncooked rice till it sorta turns to powder form.
Add a little boiled water and make it into a paste and finally, apply it to the face for 15-20 mins.


----------



## athena123 (Apr 7, 2008)

Ooh, I almost forgot about an alternative you may be able to find at the drugstore or health store. Aztec Secrets mud mask. For less than $10, you can get a 1 lb. tub of 100% bentonite clay; it'll last you forever and it won't go bad. 

Mix up a tsp of this with a tsp of apple cider vinegar and apply to a damp, freshly cleansed face. Great for drawing out toxins and cleaning pores. Be sure to rinse off before it dries completely, otherwise it'll require a washcloth to remove all traces. For a slight variation, try mixing this with a little yogurt and honey. Honey is a great anti-bacterial and yogurt contains lactic acid, which will provide you with a gentle exfoliant during your at-home facial.


----------



## glam8babe (Apr 7, 2008)

Lush's cupcake mask made most of my breakouts disappear (i used it 2x per week) and its very affordable


----------



## Temptasia (Apr 7, 2008)

It's not a mask, but using a deep cleaning oil really helps with oily skin with large pores. This oil really helps with blackheads without torturing your skin. 

I am currently using Origins Clean Energy.

Clean Energy™ Gentle cleansing oil 






A healthier looking future for skin begins here. This lightweight, high-tech, hybrid formula with non-comedogenic, Olive, Sunflower, Sesame and Safflower Oils removes dirt, makeup and pollutants with high efficiency.  Kukui Nut and Macadamia help protect precious natural moisture resources. Vitamin E helps reduce effects of environmental hazards such as irritation that can threaten the comfort of skin. Skin breathes freely. And the energizing aroma of Grapefruit, Orange and Lemon renew your spirits.

Smells like a spa!!! If you decide to get it, buy the $2 pump.


----------



## lizzypoowitch (Apr 13, 2008)

I use Serious Skin Care's triple Glycolic Mask. I use it only during the summer or when I see breakouts and it's keeps them at bay. It's a maks that delivers a good punch. I have sensetive skin and I remember the first time I put it on it stung a little. However now that i put it on it does not sting.


----------



## KimmyAnn_678 (Apr 22, 2008)

I like Clinique's Turn Around Concentrate 15 Minute Facial... my skin always looks much brighter with smaller appearing pores and my skin feels smoother as well after I use it.  One of the BA's at the Clinique counter told me she uses a skin buffer when she uses this as well.

Right now for a clay mask (oily skin -argh), I'm using an Arden one, but that Origins one sounds interesting... I've never heard of charcoal in a mask


----------



## Claire84 (Apr 24, 2008)

I love LUSH's Brazened Honey mask, and their Cupcake one is fantastic for oily skin with spots.  If I'm having a bad breakout, then Cupocake is the one I usually tun to.  The rest of the time it's Brazened Honey - keeps my pores clear and really brightens my skintone.  I'd use them around 3 times a week.


----------



## keropi1 (Nov 5, 2008)

I second the Cahrcoal mask from Origins- its is great! Their warm cinnamon mask is also a good one if you want something a bit softer. I also recommend Lush Love Lettuce- leaves your skin feeling like nothing I've ever tried and keeping your pores in check. Another line I like is Montagne Jeunesse- Welcome To Montagne Jeunesse.- masks are typically $2 or less in single use sachets and you can pick up a variety at Ulta or most major drugstores. I would recommend the peach kernel exfoliating or/and the passion peel off.

good luck!
Barbs


----------



## fresh76 (Nov 5, 2008)

I use Lush's Mask of Magnaminty! It's fabulous and smells like minty chocolate! I really want to try the cupcake mask too (from Lush) - maybe soon!


----------



## MzzRach (Nov 5, 2008)

I am a huge fan of "masking" and do one 1-2 times per week, depending on how my skin feels. I have combo/oily skin that is acne-prone.

I love, love, love Joey New York's Pure Pores Mask - it has a lovely souffle-like texture and I really see and feel a difference in my skin when I use it. Link to it on their website:
Pure Pores Masque-Joey New York

I also love Astara's Blue Flame Purification Mask - but if your skin is at all sensitive, be careful. It is super potent!
Blue Flame Purification Mask

Another product I use on a regular basis is Philosophy's Microdelivery Peel - fantastic exfoliator that leaves my skin baby soft:
philosophy - the microdelivery: in-home peel - peptide/vitamin c in-home peel

I am a big fan of masks and treatments, as you can see. It's important not to overdo it, though!


----------



## elb154 (May 6, 2009)

My favorite is Freeman's Facial Clay Mask- Avocado & Oatmeal. I got it at ULTA. It help with my pores and leaves my skin soft and smooth. They also had a peel off one, but it was so hard to peel off that my skin was red and irritated when I was finished.


----------



## blindpassion (May 6, 2009)

lush lush lush, lush lush lush, lusshh!

check out the site and it will tell you which masks suits which type of skin


Cupcake smells so freaking good I cant even tell you.


----------



## nichollecaren (May 6, 2009)

I use Queen Helene Mint Julep Masque once a week...it is my HG! 

I also strongly suggest a daily toner and weekly exfoliation.
(I use Neutrogena Pore Refining Toner, and the Avon Anew Micro exfoliant)
If you use this regimen you will need a good oil free SPF moisturizer - make it your best friend.


----------



## Tinkerbell4726 (May 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blindpassion* 

 
_lush lush lush, lush lush lush, lusshh!

check out the site and it will tell you which masks suits which type of skin


Cupcake smells so freaking good I cant even tell you._

 

I just picked this up tonight and I cannot wait to use this


----------



## Girl about town (May 8, 2009)

i love elemis Lavender repair mask, it get really congested skin and this really clears it up!!! amazing stuff,


----------



## TSIZ (May 8, 2009)

How often you use a product depends on how comfortable your skin feels about it. The instructions may say "use 2-3 per week" but if 1x is enough, then stop there. If you like using it 2x per day...well, be careful, but whatever your skin tells you, listen to it.

You cannot "shrink pores". You can make them less visible by keep them super-clean (bacteria and dead skin - OUT) and keep sloughin' off those dead skin cells and turnin' over new ones. That's all you can do.

I am having SO much fun with Vitamin C products right now. I'm fighting FREE RADICALS. It's ridiculous. I'm using philosophy's microdelivery peel (I think that's what it's called: with the jar of Vitamin C crystals and the bottle of salicylic acid gel). Then I'm using the stuff by "JASON"(?) called "instant facial" right after that (that's 2 facials in a row people...) AND MY skin is LOVING ME for it. My pores DEFINITELY look smaller. 

Then there's this stuff *I* LOVE by JOEY New York "Pure Pores Blackhead Remover and Pore Minimizer Gel". TOTALLY random...received it in a swap and was like - o.k. - whatever. Tried it. LOVE IT! Warning: I think so many people hated it, and had SUCH bad rxn's to it, it may have been DC'ed - but I think these people didn't "listen" to their skin and just applied it on places they didn't need to...like where you don't have a HUGE pore issue...just my opinion. I have THE most sensitive skin and my skin and I LOVE it.

And I am digging papaya(?) enzyme masks at night - either the ones you leave on overnight (ARCONA) or rinse-off after a few minutes (H2O+). Manufacturer recommends these 1-2x per week. Ah. I do it when I need a pick-me-up. Day, night, whatever!

All of us can tell you all kinds of things in terms of brands, but in the end, it's going to be a T&E thing for you - pay attention to ingredients, the ratios/%, etc, but I it's time well-spent. Once you figure out what works/doesn't work, you don't have to say this brand or that brand, just look for the ingredients that your skin liked.

I'm a product-whore so this method works for me. Some people have their "HG's" and are very loyal. I have "HG" ingredients to which I'm loyal.

Ooh. One thing about the clay mask you're using (or any clay-based product)...they're designed to "suck" stuff outta you, which is great...in some places, but dehydrating in others. Open up those pores (a little steam does the trick,duh) and place it where you need it (like, on your nose only) and treat the rest of your face accordingly.


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (May 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nichollecaren* 

 
_*I use Queen Helene Mint Julep Masque once a week...it is my HG! 
* 
I also strongly suggest a daily toner and weekly exfoliation.
(I use Neutrogena Pore Refining Toner, and the Avon Anew Micro exfoliant)
If you use this regimen you will need a good oil free SPF moisturizer - make it your best friend._

 
I second that!! I haven't used it for a long time but I remember it cleaning out my pores and making my face feeling tingly and clean. For toners, I have been using Clinique Clarifying Lotion 2 for about 7 years now. Love that stuff! Cleans like no other.


----------



## Hikaru-chan (May 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Girl about town* 

 
_i love elemis Lavender repair mask, it get really congested skin and this really clears it up!!! amazing stuff,_

 
Totally agree with this my skin feels amazing after I've used this stuff.


----------



## minnie_moo (May 10, 2009)

Another fan of Lush Cupcake here! Just try not to eat it


----------



## Skura (May 11, 2009)

I love Juice Beauty Green Apple Peel.

It's mask with antioxidants and after this your face is glowing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



And also remove dead skin cells as a peeling.

After this one you have to be careful and not to go on the sun without a high sun-factor cause contain hydroxyl-acid complex.


----------



## circe221 (Sep 26, 2009)

Another vote for the aspirin mask!  Truly a miracle product!!!

Other favorites:
Queen Helene Mint Julep Mask
Pumpkin Mask from Makeup Artist's Choice, Home Peels, Acne, Anti Aging Skin Care
Enzyme Mask from Professional Skin Care Products Anti Aging Acne


----------



## InspiredBlue (Sep 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Temptasia* 

 
_I wet 4-5 pills and let it dissolve in my palm. Then mix it with my gel cleanser Spectrojel (you can use Cetaphil). I use about 1.5 pumps just to make a paste. Some people use honey or aloe vera. I prefer to keep it simple._

 
Just making a paste with a little water works too.


----------



## MizzVivaGlam (Sep 27, 2009)

I love Beyond Belife's clay mask & their vitamin c peel and Queen Helene's mint mask from Sally's Beauty Supply.


----------



## Temptasia (Sep 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *InspiredBlue* 

 
_Just making a paste with a little water works too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I find that with just water, it dries up and crumbles too easily...ends up being a bit messy. If I do use just water, I jump in the shower right away and let the steam open up the pores a bit before I wash it off.


----------

